#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-08
<gneral> selam
<Lombardi> selam
<Lombardi> Günaydın
<gneral> Günaydın Lombardi
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam :)
<Goofy> Selam. sitedeki Desktop 32 bit cd versiyonu mu? Dvd versiyonu yokmu ubuntu 11
<Goofy> kimse yokmu burada ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-09
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<gneral> gnome3 kullanıp ta memnun olan var mı?
<Kartagis> ben memnun değilim!
<Kartagis> ama henüz kullanmadığımdan olabilir :D
<gneral> :D
<gneral> bu libreoffice, windows ta yazılmış bir dosyayı açarken sistemi kilitliyor ya
<gneral> sizlerde de öyle oluyor mu
<wingless> hiç olmadı
<gneral> libreoffice ile alakalı geliyor;
<gneral> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7007/ekrangrnts4.png
<gneral> neden böyle birşey olabilir, çözüm nedir?
<datalay> hayirli mesailer kardeslerim
<etsw> herkese hayirli aksamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-10
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<whowantstolivefo> selamlar, ubuntu 11.04 kullaniyorum, ekran koruyucusuna gecip 20-30 dk sonra pc basina oturunca sifre ekrani gelmiyor ve pc yi yeniden baslatmak zorunda kaliyorum, neden olabilir ?
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<tulliana> selam
<tulliana> mint kullanıyorum ve bazan oturum pat diye kapanıyor
<tulliana> neden kaynaklanır acaba
<tulliana> mint-gnome
<tulliana> katya 11 sürümü
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-11
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<gneral> iyi geceler millet
<varadero> gokko,  ubuntucu bi tipe benziyorsun
<gokko> ubuntu erkeklerden hoslanirim
<varadero> yenimi başladın ubuntuya
<gokko> cd si var evde.
<gokko> kuramadim
<gokko> cok zor
<varadero> bende pardus denedim geçen sene kuramadım
<gokko> o daha zormus
<varadero> evet
<gokko> burda kurabilen varmki?
<varadero> en son HBA leri tanıtamadım
<varadero> bıraktım
<gokko> :D
<gokko> monitore dogru tutsaydin. gormemistir
<varadero> anlamıyorum okadar
<gokko> bneim arkadas kamera aldi bilgisayara
<gokko> simdi he gosterse goruyo. hemen taniyo
<yusuf> iyi akşamlar ark.lar
<etsw> selamlar herkese
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler
<Fatih_M> herhangi birisi mevcut mu :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-12
<fatih93> Merhaba
<fatih93> Ben GNU/Linux'ta çok ywniyim ve Ubuntu 11.04 kurdum. İnternetten gördüğüm komutları uygalarken çoğunlukla 'Permission Denied' uyarısı alıp kendimi geliştiremiyorum. Bunu nasıl çözebilirim?
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<Kartagis> selam cvus :)
<gneral> selam :))
<gneral> cavus olmusum yine :P
<fatih93> Merhaba, Basic-256 adlı bir program var Ubuntu'da. Bu uygulama Basic'in tüm özelliklerini içeriyor mu acaba ? çünkü noktalı virgül kullandığım komutlarda çıktı alamıyorum,hata veriyor.
<Kartagis> fatih93: normalde basic noktalı virgül kullanmaz
<Kartagis> ayrıca sabah (daha doğrusu gece) sorduğun soruyla ilgili olarak; eğer /home/kullanıcıadı dizininden başka bir dizinde işlem yapıyorsan sudo kullanman gerekir
<gneral> :)
<Kartagis> ve bir şey değil!
<Ertan> mevzu var dediler geldik.
<etsw> mevzu yok dediler gitti
<D3814N> yaw bu btrfs cok yavas
<D3814N> yoksa ben mi ayar yapamadim anlamadim gitdi
<etsw> benim de pc cok yavasladi, kontrolumden cikti, silecem her seyi
<D3814N> valla ben sildim ext4 kurdum
<D3814N> bi de kernel 3.1 derledim beya duzeldi
<etsw> hangi programlar calisiyor onu da anlamiyorum ki
<D3814N> etsw, geride gereksiz services calisiyodur belki
<amazon> selam
<etsw> bilmem, nerden anlayacam ki aha pako da geldi
<amazon> oha
<D3814N> a.selam
<D3814N> system monitor, baslangicta acilan programlar filan bi bakin etsw
<amazon> nooldu bre etsw
<etsw> yok
<etsw> ya pako kurduk linuxu iyi hos gidiyordu da
<etsw> simdi hani atiyorum muzik dinlemek icin bile kafana uygun program bulmam 8 tane program kurdum kaldirdim
<amazon> ohoo
<etsw> surekli program deniyorum cunku birinin x ozelligi varsa digerinin y ozelligi olmuyor
<amazon> zor ris
<etsw> sorma
<amazon> neler lazimki
<etsw> o sadece muzik dinleme, bunun torrenti var, image editoru var,
<etsw> video izleme olayi var
<amazon> video vlc
<etsw> chat programi bile en son weechatte karar kildim
<amazon> kralsin
<etsw> neyse iste, cok fazla program indirdim filan
<D3814N> etsw, kurup silecen, ki ona göre kafana uygun programlari bulcan
<amazon> aynen öyle
<etsw> D3814N: siliyorum apt-get prge degil mi komut
<amazon> purge
<D3814N> evet
<amazon> remove la kaldiriyom ben
<etsw> siliyorum da
<D3814N> ben alias yaptim
<D3814N> paco ögretmisti
<etsw> ne bileyim 320 gb hdd  gungectikce azaliyor
<etsw> bu ubuntu surekli biseyler mi indiriyor anlamadim ki
<amazon> apt-get autoremove
<amazon> bagimliklar kaliyodur
<etsw> mesela bi geldim nepomuk backup diye bir program var
<etsw> o ne ya
<etsw> ben indirmedim onu
<amazon> bi programin baglimliklari oluyo iste
<D3814N> gereksiz seyler
<D3814N> home klasörünü backup yap
<D3814N> yeniden kurmak kac dakika alir
<etsw> seyi mi diyorsunuz atiyorum vlc kurdum sonra kaldirdim
<etsw>  /home./vlc diye dosya var ?
<amazon> yok haci
<D3814N> onlar ayar klasörü
<etsw> onlari da tesaduf kesfettim, filezilla kurdum bisey atiyordum host'a bi baktim home icinde zilyon tane klasor halbuki bende az gosteriyor
<amazon> bu kütüphane vardir kurarken onu da kurar kaldirirken lazim olur diye kaldirmaz
<amazon> ls -a
<amazon> . lari gösterir
<amazon> onlar ayar dosya/klasörü
<etsw> sey dediler
<etsw> ps allx dediler calisan seyleri gosterir ama onu anlasam zaten okuldan mezun olurum
<amazon> sen bi sudo apt-get autoremove yaz baham ne dicek
<amazon> ps fax
<amazon> bu gösterir
<D3814N> ben deborphan ile sildiriom
<amazon> güzel gösterir
<amazon> ben onlari bilmiyom D3814N
<etsw> hmm mesela bak
<etsw> 1 satir aliyorum o komuttan pako
<etsw>  1443 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet
<D3814N> amazon, sen halen frugaldemisin
<amazon> yok win7
<amazon> :)
<etsw> bu ne demek oluyor simdi ben calistirmadim bunu
<D3814N> lol
<amazon> frugal den arch a gectim
<D3814N> arch da super
<etsw> arch biliyordum ben de en son
<amazon> annem geldi de evdeki laptopunda win7 var diye buna kurdum
<etsw> laptop alacam eylulde ona arch kurup azcik da onda kafayi yerim herhalde
<amazon> öyle kaldi
<amazon> etsw: ps fax cözemeyen adam arch ta oturur
<D3814N> bende de win7 var ama pek kullanmiom
<etsw> tamam zaten kafayi yicem diyorum ya
<amazon>  /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet   bak bu senin gnome desktopta bi applet iste
<amazon> artik neyin indikatörüyse
<etsw> yani simdi 1443 tane sey mi calisiyormus demek o
<amazon> ps fax taskmanagerin bi cesiti
<amazon> process ID is 1443
<amazon> simdi kill 1443 dersen kapatabilirsin
<amazon> sistem kendisi isimden gitmiyoo process id ye bakiyo
<etsw> yok mu windows task manager gibi bisey? daha cok insanlarin anlayacagi tarzda ?
<amazon> top varsa htop
<amazon> consol
<etsw> top program adi mi
<amazon> evet
<amazon> htop ta gelismisi
<amazon> gnome un da vardir ama
<etsw> hangisini kurayim simdi ben onu soyle de
<amazon> system bilmemnesi
<amazon> htop kur :)
<etsw> yine terminal uzerinden mi
<amazon> ben paso terminal
<amazon> ama top kuruludur
<amazon> topsuz distro varsa utansin
<etsw> top terminalde varmis
<amazon> uydu alicimda bile var
<amazon> :)
<amazon> dün is görüsmesine gittim adam sordu shellscripting var mi diye
<amazon> en son uydu alicimda yazdim dedim
<amazon> aha dedi
<etsw> cattik bi deliye mi dedi
<amazon> demedi de
<etsw> neyse ben kurabildigim kadar program kurayim cunku bu hakimiyetsizligin sonu windows zaten
<etsw> yakinda cöplük gibi olur bu
<amazon> olmaz
<amazon> cünkü kurdugun programlarda malware gelmiyo
<amazon> toolbar felan gelmiyo
<amazon> winde beles prg. kuruyon bi ton zirdavat getiriyo
<D3814N> registeri kafayi yeme derdi yok
<amazon> ne kurarsan kur
<etsw> tamam da
<amazon> program sicti diyelim
<etsw> torrent aciyorum internet kopuyor
<amazon> rm -rf .program
<etsw> nedenini bilemem ki ben bunun
<amazon> oldu default
<amazon> hangi torrent client i kullaniyon?
<etsw> ubuntunun kendi seysi
<amazon> transmission mu deluge mi
<etsw> transmission
<amazon> prg tavsiyesini archlinux.tr den alirsin
<etsw> ya abi linux olayinda anladigim tek sey varsa
<amazon> ras0ir felan iyi biliyo hangi prglar iyi diye
<etsw> o da sudur
<etsw> ALISMADIK GOTTE DON DURMAZMIS
<etsw> linuxun kisa ve oz olayi budur
<D3814N> :)
<amazon> etsw: ben dos la felan basladim
<amazon> ondan terminale yabanci degilim
<amazon> hatta tercihimdir
<amazon> internet koparsa bi dmesg cek
<amazon> kernel ne demis
<etsw> mesela flash oyunlari da acayip donarak calisiyor hala cozumunu bulamadim
<amazon> wine ile µtorrent kur
<etsw> mantik da yurutemiyorum cunku hakim degilim sisteme
<amazon> flash destegi linuxun pek iyi degil
<amazon> ondan
<etsw> ekran karti mi flash plugin versiyon mu ne bilmiyorum ki
<amazon> normaldir o
<etsw> tamam da
<etsw> artik flashsiz sitelere bakmiyorlar bile
<amazon> 64bit mi seninki?
<etsw> bunca insan nasil giriyor geziyor internette
<amazon> etsw: biz flash i kapatiyoz browserde
<etsw> kastira kastira mi
<etsw> biliyorum
<etsw> localhosta yonlendiriyorum falan filan
<amazon> gereksiz cünkü
<amazon> oh
<D3814N> etsw, flash oyununun üstüne sag tikla, ayarlarda bir yerde 'Enable hardware acelleration' varsa onu kapat
<etsw> olay o reklam degil sadece
<etsw> en basitinden burger kingden siparis vereceksin
<etsw> hani nerdüz ya evden cikmayan öküzleriz ya
<amazon> ahso orayi bilmiyom bak
<etsw> eve yemek söyleyecez, site donuyor
<etsw> tikliyorsun, 1dk sonra algiliyor
<amazon> browserin ne?
<etsw> chromium
<etsw> automatik kendisi download diyor flash sitesinde
<amazon> aga o siteyi yapanin hatasi
<etsw> linuxu dusunmemis adam ?
<amazon> D3814N: yazdigini yaz
<etsw> burger king musterileri windowscudur !! :P
<amazon> düsünmüyolar etsw
<amazon> dünya windowscu
<etsw> dogru
<amazon> sen su anda %2 lerdesin
<D3814N> neyi yazam amazon
<etsw> biz niye cabaliyoruz hala anlamadim
<amazon>  D3814N | etsw, flash oyununun üstüne sag tikla, ayarlarda bir yerde 'Enable hardware acelleration' varsa onu kapat
<etsw> elin adami deli gibi yaziyor, biz hala burda VIM ogrenmeye kastiriyoruz
<etsw> bolumdeki arkadaslara diyorum o ne diyorlar
<amazon> maeuageuage
<etsw> bi manyak ben varim cunku
<D3814N> ha amazon, flash filimleri de fullscreen tekleme yapinca da bu ayar ile duzelio
<amazon> vi i cözen dünyayi cözer
<amazon> :)
<amazon> acemi vi den sörf yapip irce giriyo felan
<etsw> aliaslarla filan mi
<amazon> yok firefoxa vimparator kuruyo firefoxu vi gibi kullansin diye
<amazon> emacsciler yapiyo ama
<amazon> erp mi ne var
<etsw> bu nick ne olm ya
<amazon> banliyim burda
<amazon> eski optum :)
<etsw> daha insani mi gorunuyorsun
<amazon> foruma sikayet gelmis
<etsw> kufur mu ettin de banlandin
<amazon> 17 yasindaki bebe opumu alip banladi
<etsw> e her yer bizim kanal mi
<amazon> küfür ederim
<amazon> karsimdaki malsa
<etsw> aha hata verdi ubuntu software centerdan programlarin hepsini silmeye kalkisinca
<amazon> zaten D3814N haric kanal ölmüs
<amazon> eskiden bura 20 kullanici cekiyodu
<D3814N> amazon, kanalda acemi kalmadi
<D3814N> ne soru var, ne cevap
<etsw> ben turistim
<amazon> http://www.fazlamesai.net/index.php?a=article&sid=3397#18454
<amazon> kanal buydu
<amazon> tek olumlu cevap alinan kanal burasiydi
<etsw> fazlamesai
<amazon> 2005 te
<etsw> 2005 de ttnetteydim
<etsw> e peki mesela windozda sey var
<etsw> interneti hangi programlar ne kadar kullaniyor diye bir program
<etsw> linuxun ozelligi var mi oyle
<amazon> dur
<amazon> benim routerde var o
<etsw> bak
<etsw> http://etsw.dyndns.org/software.png
<amazon> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<amazon> son satir da yaziyo sorun
<amazon> systemerror: dan sonra
<amazon> ttf-mscorefonts-installeri bulamamis
<etsw> :/
<etsw> kardesim program ekle kaldir gibi degil mi bu
<etsw> eklerken sorun yok da kaldirirken mi var
<etsw> su linuxta tek guzel program bluefish editor diye bir program yani windowsa yakin onun disindakiler kıf
<amazon> linuxappfinder.com mu ne var
<amazon> orda windows - linux karsiligini buluyon
<etsw> hmm
<etsw> bak iste bir allahin kulu demedi bugune kadar ilginctir neyse
<amazon> ^torrent kullansam ben rtorrent ten cok memnundum bak
<amazon> bu da terminal programi
<amazon> uzun caliscak programlarda terminal olanlar favorim
<etsw> ben dosyalar arasinda geziyorum terminalde sadece :D
<amazon> weechat dedin
<etsw> ya ona bakarsan vim de dedim de
<etsw> onlari sadece acip biseyler yazmak iste, alias filan eklersen kullaniyorsun olur
<amazon> nano kullan
<amazon> bosuna vim kasma
<amazon> ama vim i 1 kasarsin ömür billah yeter
<etsw> pako
<etsw> arch'i niye biraktin ?
<amazon> birakmadim
<amazon> win kurunca bootmanagerim kaydi
<amazon> gecen degistirdimde
<amazon> ikiside var yani
<amazon> 1 openwrt 1 debian 2 arch 1 win7 2 android var
<amazon> ha uydu antenindede linux var
<amazon> Linux EOS-PINGULUX 2.6.23.17_stm23_0123 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 6 22:53:39 MDT 2011 sh4 unknown
<amazon> su
<amazon> mimari acaip karisik
<etsw> simdi bu os'ler 1 makinede mi var
<amazon> bi sh4 bi mips
<amazon> yok bea
<amazon> tüm sistemler
<etsw> hmm
<amazon> bide ubuntu server var
<etsw> server ?
<etsw> dedicated mi aldin
<amazon> yok alandan aldim
<D3814N> slab slub prremptable voluntary arasinda yuvarlanip duruyom
<amazon> pre
<D3814N> yapiom
<amazon> desktopsa
<D3814N> yes
<D3814N> google bana calisio haftalardir
<etsw> ne diyorsunuz olm ya
<etsw> son 4 satira baktim, tabu oynuyor gibi duruyorsunuz
<D3814N> huahhaa
<D3814N> ben kernel manyagi olcam
<D3814N> depodaki kernel 2,6,32-5
<amazon> bos is
<D3814N> basi hardware yeni kernel istiyo amazon
<D3814N> bazi*
<amazon> yeni distro kurarim
<amazon> hw yi destekleyen
<amazon> :p
<D3814N> hahaa
<amazon> digitaloktay: 3.1-rc1 de sanirim
<amazon> dün derledi
<D3814N> bende ondayim
<etsw> adam dijital
<D3814N> tabi makefile icine girdim
<D3814N> nasiydi xchat komutu
<amazon> neyin?
<D3814N> os[Linux 3.1.0-i5-acer x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.2] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 5.7GB, 92.2% free] disk[Total: 79.1GB, 89.5% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
<D3814N> scheisse
<amazon> maehuaeha
<D3814N> :)
<amazon> inxi mi?
<D3814N> sadece kernel
<etsw> bunu nasil ogreniyorsun ya
<etsw> ben de ogreneyim
<amazon> uname .a
<amazon> uname -a
<D3814N> xchat de xchat-xsys diye bisey ekleniyo
<D3814N> ha o
<amazon> etsw: /shell -o uname -a
<amazon> yaz weechate
<etsw> Linux etsw 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<etsw> benimki niye tek satir lan
<etsw> bamya gibi :(
<D3814N> huhauhaua
<amazon> xchatte de /exec -o uname -a dir
<amazon> sen inxi kurcan etsw
<D3814N> 2.6.38 de laptopu kjapatinca sonunda speaker pat diye bi ses yapiyodu
<amazon> mauegaue
<D3814N> hahhaa valla gicik oluyodum
<D3814N> 2.6.39 da ati drivery kuramiyodum
<D3814N> propiriaty mi ne hani
<D3814N> 3.0 den itibaren hersey duzeldi
<etsw> kurmadan goremez miyim pc ozelliklerini pako
<amazon> acip kasayi bakarsin
<amazon> aldigin reklamda da yazar
<amazon> linuxcu adam makinesini ramdan tut jacklerine kadar ezbere bilir zaten
<etsw> onlarin ben
<etsw> kufredemiyorduk di mi burda
<amazon> niye sen oyuncu degilmisin
<etsw> ya kac tane fpsci linuxcu adam ki
<amazon> cpu nedir ram nekadardir hdd nekadar ekran karti marka model ? bilmiyon mu
<amazon> etsw: sandigindan fazla
<amazon> opengl in linuxtaki performansi winden daha iyi bazi kartlarla
<etsw> oyun kuramadiktan sonra banane ekran kartindan
<etsw> suan linux uzerinde oynadigim tek oyun e$li batak @ gamyun.net
<etsw> o da java
<amazon> q4 doom3 kurmustum
<amazon> bi ton oyun var la
<etsw> software centerda mi
<etsw> hee gordum 2 boyutlu futbol var
<amazon> orda da vardir
<amazon> yoh la
<etsw> o yuzden gittim 2gb ekran karti aldim onun icin
<etsw> yok olm ya, kart oyunlari filan hep
<etsw> wine kur wine kur deme
<etsw> götü boklu mirc icin wine kurmustum o bile kasiyordu hayvan gibi
<etsw> onu kasan , oyunu iyi mi oynatir
<etsw> sonra da sildim zaten
<amazon> http://www.playonlinux.com/repository/?cat=1
<amazon> yok la
<etsw> ozur dilerim kanal sakinlerinden argo konusmalarim icin, pakocugumu gorunce dayanamadim
<amazon> wine siz
<etsw> :*
<amazon> true combat var
<etsw> yuh age of empires mi varmis,
<amazon> fps
<amazon> hatta yenisi cikmis
<etsw> baldurs gate filan
<amazon> 0.49 kurcan ama
<amazon> wine ile
<etsw> bunlar linuxta calisiyor mu emin misin
<etsw> haa wine ile iste
<amazon> daha dogrusu bi playonlinux ile
<amazon> 5 yildizlar win i arattirmaz
<etsw> dragon age 2
<etsw> -_-
<amazon> http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/16/linux-gaming-part-one-first-person-shooters/
<digitaloktay> xchat de /exec -o
<digitaloktay> CPU[ Quad core Intel Core i7-2600K (SMP-HT) clocked at 3401MHz ] Kernel[ Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (6.1.7601) SP1 x86_64 ] Up[ 05:18 ] Mem[ 2034.8/8097.1 MB ] HDD[ 4893.4GB (22.5% used) ] Procs[ 63 ] Client[ Quassel [M] v0.7.1 (dist-aa28596) ] winxi[ 0.1.25 ]
<digitaloktay> buda windows
<digitaloktay> vay amazon cum hosgeldin
<amazon> vay cazibeliceylanim
<amazon> ubuntu da binary nvidia nasil kuruluyo du ba
<etsw> arkadaslar, benim anakartimin markasini gosterecek komutu nerden bulacam ben ya
<etsw> toplama olunca inste pc, zorlaniyormus insan :/Y
<primeras> etsw, dmidecode
<etsw> terminal komutu mu o
<primeras> ye
<primeras> yes
<primeras> etsw, sudo dmidecode > donanim.txt
<primeras> yaz
<etsw> hmm
<etsw> serial numberina kadar gosteriyor supermis valla primeras  saol
<etsw> primeras: benim linuxum 32 mi 64 mu nasil bakabilirim ?
<etsw> uname -a mi
<primeras> yok
<primeras> uname -m
<primeras> etsw, uname -m yaz
<primeras> ne çıktı
<primeras> he uname -a da
<primeras> olur
<etsw> Linux etsw 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<primeras> şimdi hatırladım
<etsw> sanirim 32
<primeras> etsw, 32 bit
<etsw> tamam saol bi de bisey daha sorcam
<primeras> i686 varsa 32 bit
<primeras> 64 bitlerde
<primeras> _64
<primeras> yazar
<etsw> simdi benim demin dedigin yerde
<etsw> yani dmidecode da
<etsw> anakartim bi gigabyte diyor bi de amd athlon
<etsw> driver indirmek istesem hangisinin sitesine girecem ben anlamadim
<etsw> gigabyte sadece ureten firma mi
<primeras> amd işlemci
<primeras> gigabyte anakart
<primeras> ona göre indircen
<primeras> amd diye anakart yok
<etsw> tamam daha aciklayici sorayim, ben internete baglanmak icin internet seysinin driverini indirecem
<primeras> etsw, bağlanamıyon mu
<etsw> yok hayir, linux herzamanki gibi sac bas yoldurtmaya basladi windoza donecem de driverlari bulmam lazim
<digitaloktay> s.a
<primeras> a.s.
<digitaloktay> intelin var ama anakarti
<primeras> intelin anakartı yok demedim ki
<etsw> http://www.driveragent.com/gigabytepromo.php diye bisey buldum sizin de isinize yarayabilir belkim
<amazon> alo seks
<amazon> oktay reis
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-13
<digitaloktay> buyur _paco_
<etsw> selam bu ubuntuda en iyi .iso cd burn edebilecegim program hangisi acaba bilen var mi ?
<primeras> default olarak gelen olması lazım
<primeras> sağ tıkla
<primeras> cd ye
<primeras> yaz de
<primeras> yazsın
<primeras> uğraşma
<etsw> nero varmis linux icin, bi ona bakayim
<etsw> default gelen iso yazdiramadim, normal dvd yapiyordu
<primeras> hmm
<etsw> hatta bir arkadasim benim terminale baglanip komutlarla yazdirmisti cd'yi
<etsw> o da cok hizli yazdirmis, okumuyordu cd'yi
<etsw> cok ilgincti :)
<etsw> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263242_198615780197678_109760295749894_539302_4107061_n.jpg
<etsw> naber apo
<etsw> muhammetmis pardon :D
<jeffisabelle> etsw, :o
<jeffisabelle> iyidir senden naber
<etsw> iyiyim
<digitaloktay> System:    Host Ankara06 Kernel 3.1.0-rc1-Ankara06 x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop KDE 4.7.00 Distro Arch Linux
<etsw> creating image checksum ne demek bilen var mi? iso yazdiriyorum cd'ye %100 oldu ama hala bitmedi bu yuzden
<androyid> hacer var mi
<primeras> androyid, ben varım
<primeras> hayırdır bi sorun mu var
<androyid> evet
<androyid> gokko
<gokko> efendim
<gokko> androyid,
<androyid> cük
<gokko> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-14
<varadero> google dns mi çöktü
<gneral> selam canlar
<etsw> kurtulamadik linuxtan :D
<rsg> selam
<Kartagis> selam rsg
<androyid2> seks
<etsw> olsa da yesek
<androyid2> hmm
<etsw> D3814N: gecengun flash da enable bisey bisey diye sen mi demistin
<D3814N> selam
<etsw> selam
<D3814N> Enable Hardware Accelleration isaretlidir
<D3814N> onu kapatacan
<androyid2> debian adamda nvidia binary kurulu degil
<androyid2> ondan yavas
<etsw> la sen miydin o
<D3814N> benim PC'nin birinde youtube fullscreen olunca takinti yapiyodu
<etsw> ha isareti kaldiracak miydik yoksa isaretleyecek miydik onu unuttum bugun hepsini yaptim ama bir fark goremedim
<etsw> kanal d izliyordum canli
<D3814N> androyid2, o zaman hic flash kullanma
<etsw> seste sorun yok, radyo gibi takir takir
<etsw> goruntu donuyor sadece, bir arkadasim daha sordu bugun bana o soruyu, valla dedim ben de izleyemiyorum bir sey
<D3814N> sen bi dene bakim
<androyid2> dpkg de ziciyo man-db ile.mscorefonts da sorun var
<D3814N> benim PCnin birinde de olmustu öyle, gugul amcadan aradim buldum
<D3814N> mscorefonstsu kendin kopya et yapistir androyid2
<androyid2> etsw ye sole
<D3814N> yani ttf fonts varsa kendin fonts klasörüne at
<etsw> hicbir sey anlamiyorum
<D3814N> ben öyle ediyom, sadece kullandigim fontslar icine attim
<D3814N> permissions da rw-r-r yapmayi da unutma#
<androyid2> apt dpkg sorununu cozmez ama
<androyid2> ben pakoyum
<D3814N> dpkg ne diyoki
<D3814N> amanin
<androyid2> sorun etsw dw
<D3814N> sen de peruk gözlük takinca taniyamiyom be paco
<etsw> :D ben de tanimadim demin
<D3814N> :)
<D3814N> bilin bakem ben gene mi kernel derliyom
<D3814N> puh yanlis sordum
<D3814N> debian ile kernel kanalinda beni ignore ediolar
<D3814N> ne sordumsa bi tik cevap yok
<etsw> :D
<etsw> ingilizcen iyi mi
<D3814N> pardon etsw
<D3814N> ayarlara daldim
<D3814N> ben sistemi hep ingilizce kuruyom
<D3814N> öyle alismisim eskiden beri
<etsw> terim ogrenmek lazim
<etsw> neyse sahura gidek
<D3814N> Allah kabul etsin burda daha saat 1.03
<etsw> yok ben tutmuyorum, ev arkadasim tutuyor
<etsw> firina gidip kiymali pide yiyecez, ben de gidip yemek yiyecem
<D3814N> ooohh
<etsw> malum yazokulu var sabah 8 aksam 5
<etsw> tutamiyorum
<D3814N> afiyet seker olsun#
<etsw> saol =)
<D3814N> :)
<D3814N> export CONCURRENTY_LEVEL=X ile cok pis hizli kernel compile oluyo
<D3814N> X= cores + 1
<D3814N> grep -c ^processor /proc/cpuinfo
<D3814N> bu sayi + 1
<D3814N> ben kerneli kurup gelim...brb
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-06
<uhm> selam
<uhm> ya yeni kurdum ben ubuntuyu bir kac tema denememe ragmen sol taraftaki baslaticidan kurtulamiyorum ne yapmam lazim ?
<uhm> acemiyimde
<uhm> yokmu yardim edecek biri yahu
<uhm> yahu biriniz bir iki dakika bakabilirmi bana ?
<Ersin> kartagis slm
<uhm> Ersin,  biraz tecrubeliysen bana yardim edermisin dostum ?
<JinSon> selam insanlar
<etsw> as
<JinSon> nasılsınız
<etsw> eh
<etsw> sen
<uhm> ya yeni kurdum ben ubuntuyu bir kac tema denememe ragmen sol taraftaki baslaticidan kurtulamiyorum ne yapmam lazim ?
<JinSon> şükür
<JinSon> şuanda pardusdayımda birazdan ubuntu kuracağım iniyor şimdi
<JinSon> ne tür yazılım ile usb kurulumu yaparım
<etsw> uhm: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<etsw> JinSon: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<uhm> etsw,  bu paketler zaten kurulmus diyor
<etsw> o zaman logout yap, login olurken sifre yazdıgın yerin yanında kutucuk olcak ordan gnome classic sec
<JinSon> yanlız bu windows için değil öi
<etsw> ha sen pardustan istiyorsun
<etsw> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<etsw> al bunu incele
<JinSon> tamam teşekkür ettim canımsın
<etsw> rica ederim
<etsw> JinSon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIuAGru7pdQ
<uhm> gnoma klasik degilde 2b mi ne war etsw
<JinSon> :(
<etsw> uhm: gnome-session-fallback yuklemeye calistiginda ne diyor
<etsw> 0 updated filan mi diyor
<uhm> nome-session-fallback zaten en yeni sürümde.
<uhm> Sıralanan paketler otomatik olarak kurulmuştu artık gerekli değiller:
<etsw> alla alla login sayfasinda da gnome-classic yok yani
<JinSon> etsw dertlendim ya hu :(
<uhm> yok
<etsw> JinSon: 5 yillik kiz arkadasimla ayrilma esigindeyiz, usb bootable diyorsun bana be ya
<etsw> uhm: bi düsüneyim 1 sn
<JinSon> üzüldüm ya hu :(
<JinSon> ALLAH yardımcınız olsun.
<etsw> uhm: switch user, lock screen filan yapmiyorsun di mi veya hibernate filan
<uhm> ı ıh
<etsw> bak sana benim ekranimi gostereyim
<etsw> eski gnome istiyorsun sen di mi
<uhm> hicbirr sey yapmiyorum hatta )
<uhm> evet
<etsw> lan ekranimi görmeden neye evet
<etsw> bi ss olcaktı du
<uhm> eski gnome istiyorsuna evet )
<etsw> http://i.imgur.com/xkjKL.png
<uhm> heh aynen bu dostum
<uhm> dibine kada klasic )
<etsw> e bende gnome-session-fallback var dur startup a bakim
<etsw> yok onla da alakasi yokmus
<etsw> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1uvXhmQZ5Ic/TzW7sfOJB3I/AAAAAAAAHuk/1NSdl4NJVZM/s320/gnome-classic-login-screen.png
<uhm> ewet burada sadece ek olarak ubuntu 2d war
<uhm> digerleri yok
<etsw> alla alla
<etsw> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-classic-gnome-session-lands-in.html
<JinSon> etsw şarkı için teşekkürler
<etsw> ben direkt kurdum olduydu
<etsw> rica ederim JinSon acimi paylas
<JinSon> :(
<uhm> bende olmuyor, sende aci war diye mi oldu acep
<etsw> dertliyim agalar
<uhm> allah baska keder vermesin
<etsw> o da dogru bir bakima
<etsw> ben bi ilac bakip gelim
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-07
<JinSon> selam
<JinSon> selamunaleykum hayırlı geceler
<JinSon> bu sohbet kanalını nasıl direk açabilirim
<JinSon> her seferinde #ubuntu-tr yazmam mı gerekiyor.
<utdemir> JinSon: Hangi programı kullanıyorsunuz?
<JinSon> sistemin kendinde olanı
<utdemir> Hani özellikle programı bilmiyorum, ama sunucu ayarları kısmında "Favori odalar" veya "Otomatik katıl" gibi bir yer olur
<utdemir> oraya virgül ile ayrılmış şekilde girebilirsiniz
<utdemir> veya solda kanal adına sağ tıklayınca gelen seçeneklerde de olabilir
<JinSon> Mesajlaşma ve VOIP Hesapları diye bir yerden ekleniyor
<JinSon> facebook ve msnde oradan ekledim
<JinSon> ama senin dediğin yeri göremedim
<JinSon> Ubuntuyu bugün kurdum henüz öğrenme aşamasındayım ama kullanımı çok zevkli.
<utdemir> Üzgünüm, yardım edemeyeceğim, Ubuntu kullanmıyorum şu an. Ama kullanın, eğlenceli :). İyi geceler.
<JinSon> Teşekkürler utdemir. Birşey daha sormak istiyorum.
<JinSon> Kurulum nerden baksan 2-3 saat sürdü oysa bilgisayar i7.
<JinSon> Kurulum esnasında Dil paketleri indiriliyor dedi.
<JinSon> neredeyse 2-3 saat bunu beklemekle geçti
<JinSon> Her seferinde bu kadar uzunmu oluyor.
<utdemir> JinSon: İnternetten dil paketi indirmiş o
<utdemir> iptal edip kurduktan sonra yapabilirsin
<utdemir> yavaş bağlantı, sistemle ilgisi yok
<uhm> mozilla veya chrome de java eklentisini nasil etkin yapacagiz
<uhm> yazilim merkezinden hicbirsey kuramiyorum. cikmak icin apt get bekleniyor diyor ve dakikalarca oyle kaliyor
<etsw> kimse var mi
<etsw> varadero: orda misin
<cemil> selamunaleyküm
<cemil> ubuntu kadar kötü bir işletim sistemi yok o ne biçim masaüstü ortamı be sanki çocuk oyuncağı saçma sapan şeyler yapıyorlar
<cemil> ubuntu rezalet ve güvenli olmayan bir işletim sistemi su özelliği yok yönetici olamıyorsunuz sudo su yazdığınız zaman şifre istemeden yönetici oluyorsunuz bütün sistemdekiler yönetici oluyor yada rootkit çabuk sisteminizi kullanıyor sizde deneyin görün terminale girip sudo su yazın şifre vermeden hemen yönetici oluyorsunuz artık yorum sizin
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-08
<ErtanERBEK> Selam millet
<ErtanERBEK> selam millet
<ErtanERBEK> ThunderBird 15 beta 2 deneyen var mı ?
<zulkarneyn> e selam
<zulkarneyn> yardım warmı ? :)
<zulkarneyn> mrcan, sen anlarmısın dostum bu işlerden ?
<mrcan> zulkarneyn ne isi :)
<zulkarneyn> :)
<zulkarneyn> yav youtube deki bir videoyu faceye veya tvit'e atıyoruz ya. şimdi ne chrome de nede mozilla da o link işe yaramıyor. açılmıyor yani. neden olabilir bu ?
<zulkarneyn> hı mrcan ? :)
<mrcan> aga pek sosyal insan degilim
<mrcan> anlamam facebook twitter :)
<zulkarneyn> yaw bu direk açık kaynak kodla ilitnili bir durum :) girip denermisin mesela benim için ? bir video aç ve videonun altındaki shareye tıklayıver sonra yanda açılan linklerden faceye tıkla, ek bir pencere açılması lazım
<zulkarneyn> windozede açılıyor ama bunda yok yahu + acemiyim anlayamıyorum da :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-09
<jinson> selam
<jinson> selam
<jinson> selamunaleykum
<jinson> birşey sorabilir miyim
<ronax> jinson : sorunu sorup beklersen daha iyi olur
<jinson> bir kaç gündür test amaçlı ubuntu kullanıyorum ve memnun kaldım
<jinson> ubuntuyu elimde olan 320 gb lik diske kurmuştum
<jinson> windows olan diskim 1 tb ve artık windows kullanmak istemiyorum
<jinson> disk yapısı ntfs olduğu için sıkıntı olur mu
<jinson> raw türüne döner mi
<jinson> nereden baksam içinde 800 gb veri var
<jinson> yada disk dursun istediğimz aman istediğimi kullanayım mı
<jinson> birinde ubuntu birinde windows
<ronax> sadece ubuntu kullanmak istiyorsan verilerini bir harici diske kaydet daha sonra ubuntuyu tüm diske kur
<jinson> 1 tb lik diski tek parça olarak ubuntu mu kullan diyorsun
<ronax> kurulum esnasında nfts'li dosys sistemin ext'e formatlanacaktır
<jinson> 1 tb lik disk 2 parça
<ronax> yok dönüşümlü kullanmak istiyorum diyorsan şimdiki kullanma biçimine devam
<jinson> c si ext olurken d'si ntfs kullanılmaz mı
<jinson> anladım
<jinson> o zaman böyle devam edeyim
<jinson> ne olur ne olmaz
<ronax> jinson : olur
<jinson> ronax yardımın için teşekkür ederim
<jinson> hayırlı geceler diliyorum
<ronax> eyvallah
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-10
<ronax> Deb tabanlı Pardus :
<ronax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGdWNCPsQP8&feature=youtu.be
<hasanhuseyin> selamunaleykum
<hasanhuseyin> abi sizde internet yavaş mı
<utdemir> Merhaba.
<hasanhuseyin> selamunaleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-11
<physically_fit> hey i need help with a turkish phrase with 4 words
<physically_fit> what does this mean? "ON NUMARA Bİ' ŞEYMİŞ."
<hasanhuseyin> selamunaleykum
<mert> merhaba arkadaşlar. adobe after effects benzeri bir yazılım tavsiye eder misiniz? ubuntu 12.04 güncel son sürüm için
<etsw> kimse var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-12
<hasanhuseyin> arkadaşlar bildiğiniz tv proğramı var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-05
<magdur> beyler başım ağrıdı ya java yı kurana kadar ubuntuda
<magdur> gerçi kuramadım da
<magdur> nesıl kuruyorsunuz siz ?
<magdur> java yı, ekran kartını kurmak istiyorum nasıl kurabilirim ?
<magdur> #ubuntu
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install <paketadi>
<magdur> <Kartagis> aslında niyetim ekran kartının driver i idi
<magdur> onu nasıl kurabilirim ?
<Kartagis> ekran kartın ne?
<magdur> gt525m
<magdur> nvidia
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu nvidia gt525m
<f0und> Kartagis: Is there a driver for a NVIDIA GeForce GT525M? - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/31791/is-there-a-driver-for-a-nvidia-geforce-gt525m>; How to install nvidia GeForce GT525M driver on ... - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/132112/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-gt525m-driver-on-ubuntu12-04>; [all variants] nVidia GT 525M (Dell Inspiron 15R-N5110) still not ...: (2 more messages)
<turgay> selam
<ogny> a.s
<thiras> a.s
<thiras> ogny, SNI'dan anliyor musun apache'de?
<thiras> kanser etti
<ogny> sni ne la
<thiras> dur
<thiras> https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHostsWithSNI
<ogny> su an mesgulum biraz
<ogny> daha sonra baksam
<ogny> veya pratik bir sey varsa
<thiras> he tamam acele yok
<ogny> soyle
<thiras> single ip
<thiras> mutli ssl olayi
<thiras> multi*
<thiras> acelesi yok ya sonra bakariz
<ogny> multi ssl olmasiyla multi non-ssl olmasi arasinda ne fark var
<ogny> ssl ip'ye alinmiyor domain'e aliniyor
<ogny> fark olmamasi lazim
<thiras> ya mimari geregi ssl tek ipden calisiyormus
<thiras> yani her site icin single ip gerekiyor
<ogny> vay be
<thiras> bu dalgamotoru acinca yediriyormus tek ipden coklu ssl
<ogny> simdi benim sunucumda 2 tane ssl'li site olamaz mi diyosun
<thiras> bununla oluyormus iste
<thiras> mis gibi configi attim
<ogny> he
<thiras> ama patlatiyor daemonu
<ogny> hahahaha
<ogny> simdi o centos'ta var midir bilemeyecem ama
<ogny> apachectl configtest
<ogny> dediginde noluyo
<thiras> kontrolde ettim configi
<ogny> he
<thiras> OK verdi
<ogny> haydaaa
<thiras> aynen
<thiras> boktanlik orada zaten
<thiras> son centosta var diyorlar yum update cektim
<thiras> full+full son versionuz su anda
<ogny> ooo
<ogny> baya iyimis bu
<ogny> full+full ;)
<ogny> bana musaade iyi sabahlar ahaliye
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-06
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> gece gece vps çöktü lan
<ogny> adfasfsf
<ogny> gecmis olsun
<ogny> hetzner'de miydi
<ogny> http://blog.ozses.net/ gelmiyo
<ogny> vps kalkmadi mi ayaga Kartagis
<ogny> az yogum
<Kartagis> nein Davut
<Kartagis> evet Hetzner
<ogny> Kartagis: acik mi su an senin ordaki vps?
<Kartagis> Hetzner?
<Kartagis> nein
<Kartagis> ana makine açık ama
<Kartagis> şu an rsync ile gönderiyorum
<Kartagis> tar'ladım
<Kartagis> akşam bir şeyler oldu ama ne oldu anlamadım
<Kartagis> gece ortak telefon etti
<Kartagis> VPS'ler kapanmış diye
<ogny> heh
<ogny> pardon simdi goruyorum
<ogny> cok kotu lan
<ogny> nolucak simdi
<suigeneris> beyler
<suigeneris> chroot ile sanal makine şifresini değiştiremedim
<suigeneris> önerilere açığım
<ogny> robot'tan olmuyor muydu ya
<ogny> suigeneris: ^^
<suigeneris> robottan sadece ana makine şifresi değiştirebiliyorum
<ogny> peki root parolasini degistirmen sart mi
<ogny> sudo varsa makinada
<ogny> user ile root olup degistirsen
<suigeneris> ogny: şart çünkü hatırlamıyorum
<ogny> grep root /etc/passwd
<ogny> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<ogny> surada bir yeri silicez
<ogny> onu bulayim dur
<ogny> 2. siradaki x var ya
<ogny> onu silicez
<ogny> root::0:0...
<ogny> suigeneris: ^^ boyle olucak
<ogny> Save the file, and try logging in as root. It should skip the password prompt.
<ogny> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11700690/how-do-i-completely-remove-root-password
<suigeneris> linux'un şifre mekanizması ne
<suigeneris> ?
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-07
<ogny> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-08
<turgay> selam
<turgay> Hayırlı bayramlar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-09
<thiras> ogny, orda misin?
<thiras> postfixadmin kullanan var mi?
<ogny> thiras: kullansa kulllansa Kartagis kullanir onu
<Kartagis> kullanıyorum evet
<thiras> ehaehaehahe
<thiras> ya cok domain var
<thiras> beynim akar ya birde maillari manuel ayarlasim
<thiras> ayarlasam*
<Kartagis> e beynini akitacak birisini mi ariyorsun? :D
<thiras> ehaheha yok ya
<thiras> configini yapamadim da
<thiras> onunla bosuyorum su anda
<thiras> postfix+imap(dovecot yuklu su anda ama degistirebilirim hic config yapmadim)+roundcube yapmaya calisiyorum
<thiras> tabii ki virtual hostlarla
<thiras> ki zaten sorun oradan cikiyor
<Kartagis> ne sekilde kullanacaksin? /yol/alanadi/kullanici@alanadi mi yoksa /yol/alanadi/kullaniciadi mi?
<Kartagis> virtual host dediğin mysql mi?
<thiras> himm
<thiras> iste o konularda emin degilim
<thiras> hangisi daha iyi olur diye
<thiras> ikicisi daha iyi gibi gozukuyor
<thiras> postfixadmin attim ama postfix'i config edemedim onun icin
<thiras> bir kac tane howto buldum ama milattan onceden kalma
<thiras> butun config mantigi degismis
<Kartagis> &g postfix mysql
<f0und> Kartagis: Postfix MySQL Howto: <http://www.postfix.org/MYSQL_README.html>; Postfix manual - mysql_table(5): <http://www.postfix.org/mysql_table.5.html>; Email with Postfix, Dovecot, and MySQL – Linode Library: <https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/postfix2.9.6-dovecot2.0.19-mysql>; email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.04-lucid - Linode Library: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: <https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.04-lucid>; Mail Server - Configuring Postfix to Use MySQL | Knowledge Center ...: <http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/mail-server-configuring-postfix-to-use-mysql>; Debian -- Details of package postfix-mysql in squeeze: <http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/postfix-mysql>; PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto - (more message)
<Kartagis> bi dk dur
<thiras> bunlarin hepsi cok guzelde
<thiras> hicbirinde virtual host yok
<thiras> hep single host
<Kartagis> http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html
<thiras> evet biliyorum
<Kartagis> ben de senin yapilandirmanin aynisini kullaniyorum
<Kartagis> ben buradan yaptim
<thiras> iste tek tek hesap acmayim diye
<thiras> postfixadmin
<Kartagis> isletim sistemi ne?
<thiras> dedim ama
<thiras> baglayamadik henuz
<thiras> centos
<Kartagis> postconf -m mysql listeliyor mu?
<thiras> yep
<thiras> kontrol edeyim tekrar ama gecen oyleydi
<Kartagis> sana benim yapilandirmami gostereyim mi ister misin? gerci biraz balik vermek gibi olacak :D
<thiras> ehahaehae
<thiras> ya aslinda cok iyi olur
<Kartagis> postfix once
<thiras> legendary yoruldum ya bu mail dalgasina
<thiras> bi bu kaldi geri kalan herseyi mis gibi configledim de
<Kartagis> zordur e-posta
<thiras> cok eski ya
<thiras> en problemlisi
<Kartagis> http://webciniz.im/sites/default/files/main.cf
<thiras> goremiyorum
<Kartagis> ben goruyorum
<thiras> hah bendenmis ya
<Kartagis> neyi goremiyorsun?
<thiras> paket kaybi var cilgin gibi
<thiras> benim baglantidanmis
<thiras> SNR'i arttirsam acaba jitter gider mi
<thiras> konuyla alakasiz ama
<thiras> aklima geldi sorayim
<Kartagis> onlar ne bilmiyorum
<thiras> himm burada kullandigin uid
<thiras> postfix'in uid'i degil mi?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> vmail diye bir kullanıcı
<Kartagis> oraya yazip cizmesi icin yetkilendirme amacli
<thiras> himm
<thiras> peki son bir soru
<Kartagis> sor
<Kartagis> Ermeni degilim, Kartagis'i soracaksan :D
<thiras> yok yav :)
<thiras> oyle bir sey asla sormam zaten de
<thiras> smtpd_sasl
<thiras> configi var ya
<thiras> dur dur o degilde
<thiras> bunu uzerine imap icin
<thiras> dovecot mu cyrus mu?
<Kartagis> dovecot kurdum ben
<thiras> birde bu configde hostname vermissin ya
<Kartagis> hatta centos'da varsayilan olarak 1.7 mi ne var
<thiras> ben host vermeden direk virtual girsem acaba yer mi?
<Kartagis> ben atrpms'den 2.x aldım onu kurdum
<thiras> dovecot icin mi diyorsun?
<thiras> bir bakayim 2.x diye hatirliyorum ama
<Kartagis> atrpms repo cekmistim
<Kartagis> oradan aldim
<Kartagis> ben simdi gitmeliyim
<thiras> epel acik bende
<thiras> oradan gelmis 2.x
<thiras> neyse cok sagol ya
<thiras> gorusuruz
<Kartagis> eger bana bir sey soylemek istersen &later tell ile f0und'dan mesaj gonderebilirsin
<Kartagis> ya da direkt mesaj at ben alirim
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<thiras> tamamdir sagol iyi geceler
<s0u][ight> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-10
<Kartagis> thiras: n'aptin?
<thiras> Kartagis, simdi yazdim configi
<thiras> deniyorum
<thiras> haber edecegim
<Kartagis> hoh
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<s0u][ight> orasi neresi?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-11
<ogny> a.s
<thiras> ogny1, orda misin?
<ogny1> thiras: yes
<thiras> su benim mail configine bakabilir miyiz ya
<thiras> kanser oldum
<ogny1> haha
<ogny1> soyle soyluyim
<ogny1> postfix bilmiyorum ama
<ogny1> gecen kartagis benim sunucuya kurdu
<ogny1> calisiyor
<ogny1> onunkiyle mukayese edebiliriz
<ogny1> Kartagis: huhu
<ogny1> ;)
<ogny1> thiras: istersen sana account acayim, gir kendin bak ?
<thiras> ogny1, sagol ya
<thiras> Kartagis'i yakalayim direk
<thiras> seni ugrastirmayim
<ogny1> bu saatte zor haci
<ogny1> kacinci uykusundadir o
<ogny1> D:
<ogny1> thiras: ozaman iyi geceler ustad
<thiras> ehehe :) sagol sanada
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-04
<saimazoon> merhaba
<Kartagis> merhaba saimazoon
<Kartagis> nasilsin?
<saimazoon> iyiyim, tesekkur ederim
<saimazoon> sen nasilsin, Kartagis
<Kartagis> ben de iyiyim
<Kartagis> tasiniyoruz
<Kartagis> bugun faturalari uzerime almak icin disaridaydim
<Kartagis> cok cok sicak
<Kartagis> domuz gibi terledim
<saimazoon> haha
<saimazoon> ben de
<saimazoon> bugunlerde hava cok sicak
<saimazoon> nereye tasinacaksiniz?
<Kartagis> kosuyolu
<Kartagis> biliyor musun?
<saimazoon> yok
<saimazoon> nerde
<saimazoon> istanbul bir mahallesi mi?
<saimazoon> istanbulun *
<Kartagis> evet, semt. anadolu yakasinda
<Kartagis> mahalle degil
<Kartagis> hmm, Turkiye'de misin sen?
<Kartagis> neredesin?
<Kartagis> Bursa
<saimazoon> simdiye qadar nerede oturuyordunuz?
<saimazoon> evet, bursadayim
<Kartagis> kadar*
<saimazoon> turkce dersleri yapiyorum
<Kartagis> qadar Azerice sanirim
<Kartagis> Atasehir
<saimazoon> turk devleti bana bana paralik bir bursu vermisti
<saimazoon> burda agustus bitisine qadar kalacagim
<Kartagis> kadar*
<saimazoon> qadar
<saimazoon> daha guzel
<saimazoon> xD
<Kartagis> :D
<saimazoon> azarica gibi yaziyorum
<saimazoon> gelecek hafta turkiye is aramasi bir sitesinde CVmi koyacagim
<saimazoon> olursa istanbuldayken birkac is gorusmesi yapacagim
<Kartagis> kariyer.net
<Kartagis> secretcv.com
<saimazoon> gercekten ispaniyada kalmaktan nefret edecektim
<Kartagis> yenibiris.com
<saimazoon> tesekkur ederim
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<Kartagis> hangi alanda is ariyorsun?
<saimazoon> programcilik
<saimazoon> dil ogretmesinde
<Kartagis> hangi dilde? java?
<saimazoon> aslinda bu qadar muhimm degil, istanbulda kalabilecegime qadar
<saimazoon> evet
<saimazoon> herhangi dille
<Kartagis> java dili gelistiricisi arayan cok
<saimazoon> bakacagim
<astiages> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba astiages
<Kartagis> merhaba turgay
<turgay> selam
<Misafir> heyyy
<Misafir> :)
<Misafir> merhaba
<astiages> hoşgeldin
<Misafir> hb
<Misafir> nasılsınızz
<Misafir> :)
<astiages> iyiyiz
<astiages> sen
<Misafir> bn de iyi :) teşekkür ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-05
<hwpplayer1> merhaba bilgisyarımda bir sorun var
<hwpplayer1> güncellemeleri alamıyorum program takıldı kaldı
<hwpplayer1> komut yazdım ama gene alamadım
<hwpplayer1> update alamadım ama komutla upgrade alıyorum
<hwpplayer1> hwpplayer1@hwpplayer1-Aspire-V3-772G:~ > sudo apt-get update
<hwpplayer1> E: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock kilidi alınamadı - open (11: Özkaynak geçici olarak kullanılamaz durumda)
<hwpplayer1> E: /var/lib/apt/lists/ dizini kilitlenemiyor
<ElixirVitae> hwpplayer1, başka bir program açık.
<ElixirVitae> Synaptic vs.
<ElixirVitae> Onun için komut çalışmıyor.
<hwpplayer1> gimp bakıyordum
<hwpplayer1> synaptic açık değil sanırım nasıl anlarım
<hwpplayer1> güncelleme hazır yöneticisi de açık değil
<ElixirVitae> apt'ı kilitleyen bir program açık hwpplayer1.
<hwpplayer1> anladım da nasıl kapatabilirim düz bilgisayar çalışıyor
<hwpplayer1> sadece internete giriyorum
<ElixirVitae> top ile açık programları listeleyebilirsin
<hwpplayer1> buraya aktaramıyorum sürekli değişiyor çünkü
<ElixirVitae> ps aux | grep apt
<ElixirVitae> ^ şunu yaz komut satırına
<hwpplayer1> hwpplay+  2443  0.4  0.5 618332 65468 ?        Sl   12:46   0:35 /usr/bin/konversation -caption Konversation
<hwpplayer1> root      3022  0.0  0.0  39336  2440 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3023  0.0  0.0  39336  2444 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3024  0.0  0.0  39336  2444 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3025  0.0  0.0  39456  2420 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3026  0.0  0.0  39456  2424 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3028  0.0  0.0  30836  1840 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/gpgv
<hwpplayer1> root      3036  0.0  0.0  34440  5604 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2
<hwpplayer1> root      3039  0.0  0.0  30828  2052 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/gzip
<hwpplayer1> hwpplay+  4762  0.0  0.0  13112   920 pts/4    S+   14:50   0:00 grep --colour=auto apt
<hwpplayer1> hwpplayer1@hwpplayer1-Aspire-V3-772G:~ > ps aux | grep apt
<hwpplayer1> hwpplay+  2443  0.5  0.5 618584 65812 ?        Sl   12:46   0:40 /usr/bin/konversation -caption Konversation
<hwpplayer1> root      3022  0.0  0.0  39336  2440 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3023  0.0  0.0  39336  2444 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3024  0.0  0.0  39336  2444 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3025  0.0  0.0  39456  2420 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3026  0.0  0.0  39456  2424 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<hwpplayer1> root      3028  0.0  0.0  30836  1840 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/gpgv
<hwpplayer1> root      3036  0.0  0.0  34440  5604 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2
<hwpplayer1> root      3039  0.0  0.0  30828  2052 ?        S    13:16   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/gzip
<hwpplayer1> hwpplay+  4783  0.0  0.0  13112   920 pts/4    S+   14:52   0:00 grep --colour=auto apt
<hwpplayer1> ne yapabiliriz ElixirVitae
<hwpplayer1> sanırım internet bağlantısında sorun var
<ElixirVitae> hwpplayer1, yapman gereken açık programları kapatmak.
<ElixirVitae> "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" yapabilirsin ama iyi olmayabilir.
<hwpplayer1> şu an sadece konversation açık
<ElixirVitae> Yeniden başlatman mümkünse öyle yap.
<hwpplayer1> yeniden mi başlatayım ?
<hwpplayer1> şimdi alıyor
<hwpplayer1> son %2'de yavaşladı ama update aldı
<hwpplayer1> %98'de takıldı kaldı :)
<hwpplayer1> bu kadar uzun update görmemiştim
<hwpplayer1> %99 %100 oluyor hayırlısı
<hwpplayer1> %100'den %99'a geri dönüyor ve çok bekletiyor farklı bir sorun mu vardır
<hwpplayer1> şimdi %98'e geri döndü
<hwpplayer1> yine %98'e geri döndü
<hwpplayer1> bence internette falan bir sorun var
<hwpplayer1> beklemenin dışında yapabileceğim birşey var mıdır update için
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler arkadaşlar kendinize iyi bakın
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-06
<Acemii> arkadaslar  merhaba
<Acemii> bir sorunum var
<Acemii> flash bellek bagladigimda  cihaz bulundu  diyor ama nedense dosya istemcisinde goremiyorum
<Acemii> bunu komutla nasil baglayabilirim??
<Kartagis> sudo mount -t <dosyaSistemi> /dev/sXXX /mnt/yol
<Acemii> Kartagis  tesekkur ederim
<Acemii> ellerine saglik
<Kartagis> rica eder,m
<Kartagis> afiyet olsun
<Acemii> tesekkur ederim
<astiages> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba astiages
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-07
<astiages> s.a
<Erdem> merhaba
<Erdem> var mıdır birileri
<at__> selam
<at__> linux nedir
<at__> ubuntu ne işe yarar
<astiages> s.a
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-08
<hwpplayer1> merhaba akıllı televizyon sistemi nasıl çalışıyor
<hwpplayer1> yani bir işletim sistemi var mıdır varsa linux yüklenebilir mi ?
<hwpplayer1> biraz araştırdım gerisini linux mint forumunda tartışacağım
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-09
<thiras> webten iyi anlayan var mi?
<thiras> benzer bir proje icin wordpress mi gidilse daha kolay olur yoksa manuel yazilsa mi?
<thiras> http://pdf2jpg.net/
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba
<hwpplayer1> Linux bilgi güvenliği konusunda bir yorumunuzu rica edecektim
<hwpplayer1> forumlarda konu başlığı açmadan önce size sorayım dedim
<hwpplayer1> Linux Backtrack ve Kali Linux hakkında bir fikriniz var mıdır ?
<thiras> giti kim yazdiysa elleri dert gormesin
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-10
<astiages> s.a
<astiages> http://video.linux.com/videos/linux-pub-with-subtiles
<hwpplayer1> harikaymış teşekkürler :)
<karakartala> @astiages
<karakartala> bir şey soracağım
<astiages> evet
<karakartala> bu videoyu Türkçe'ye çeviriyorum,
<karakartala> virus infection and memory loss
<karakartala> kısmı virüs bulaşmış veri kaybı var şeklinde mi çevrilmeli?
<karakartala> hafıza kaybı demek pek uygun olmuyor
<astiages> hımm
<astiages> hafıza kaybı mizansene daha uygun sanırım
<hwpplayer1> veri kaybı diyorum
<astiages> kısmi virüs bulaşmış hafıza kaybı
<hwpplayer1> insan olsa hafıza kaybı olabilir ama ingilizcedeki anlamı veri kaybı olmalı
<astiages> iyide, bu bir parodi
<astiages> kasayı tamirciye değil acile getirmişler
<astiages> ve sedyede insan muamelesi görüyor
<hwpplayer1> evet teknik bir içerik yok haklısın
<karakartala> teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> geçen gün bir kişi geldi linux nedir ubuntu nedir dedi gitti
<hwpplayer1> cevap veremedim birşey dışardayım kimse de cevap vermemiş
<hwpplayer1> hayatında ilk kez bilgisayar kullanan birisiydi sanırım
<astiages> karakartala:  altyazı gömeceksen burada altyazısız olanı var, daha temiz iş olur : http://video.linux.com/videos/linux-pub
<karakartala> ben youtube'da altyazısız bir tane bulmuştum
<karakartala> teşekkürler
<astiages> kolay gelsin
<karakartala> bu daha netse bunu kullanayım
<astiages> kaynak burası sanırım
<astiages> ilk buraya upload edilmiş sanki
<karakartala> evet galiba burası
<turgay> karakartala:  teknik bölümüde kesme biçme işlemi ile türkçe yap tam olsun
<karakartala> hwplayer1:
<karakartala> bir şey soracaktım
<karakartala> altyazı dosyasını kaydediyorum
<karakartala> fakat vlc'de açamıyorum
<karakartala> daha doğrusu istediğim biçemde(formatta) kayıt yapamıyorum. .srt uzantısıyla kaydetmek istiyorum fakat kaydolmuyor
<karakartala> turgay: keçme biçme işlemi?
<command> boooooooo
<command> naber cicişler
<karakartala> dust-off'u çeviremedim
<karakartala> bilen var mı?
<karakartala> http://tny.cz/5aa628f1
<karakartala> command:
<karakartala> bahsettiğim video şu: http://video.linux.com/videos/linux-pub-with-subtiles
<command> bilemedim
<command> dust toz bildiğim kadaryıla
<karakartala> evet toz
<karakartala> videoda kastedilen tazyikli hava gibi bir şey mi acaba?
<karakartala> birde altyazıyı istediğim biçemde(.srt) kaydedemiyorum
<karakartala> subtitleeditor kullanıyorum
<hwpplayer1> bilemiyorum ondan olaya müdahele edemeyeceğim
<karakartala> Dosya ismine .srt ekledim, çözüldü :D
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-03
<RY> merhaba
<digi_> selam aleykum
<digi_> Kimse yok mu ?
<thiras> zaman zaman var zaman zaman yok
<thiras> eger bir sorun varsa
<thiras> yaz bilen varsa cevaplar
<Kartagis> soru sordu bile
<command> selam kızlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-04
<digi_> arkadaslar temel komutlari ogrendim simdi ne yapmami onerirsiniz
<digi_> arkadaslar temel komutlari ogrendim simdi ne onerirsiniz ???
<thiras> C ogren C
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-05
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-06
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-08
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> linux kurmak istiyorum, hangi dagitimi onerirsiniz?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-09
<turkbaytar> herkese tünaydın :D
<turkbaytar> sesimi duyan varmı acaba
<turkbaytar> 3 gündür çözemediğim sorunumu  çözecek arkadaşa benden usb bellek hediye :D
<turkbaytar> ama arkadaşın ekran kartları konusunda uzman olması gerekiyor,
<turkbaytar> :D
<fnoyanisi> selamun aleykum linux gonulluleri
<fnoyanisi> pardus kullanan var mi
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu kullanan var mi
<fnoyanisi> o da yok
<turgay_> he
<fnoyanisi> muhabbete doyum yok
<turgay_> hepimiz fiuduksçu oldu
<fnoyanisi> olur olur
<turgay_> hemide bedava dağıtıyor bill amca :D
<fnoyanisi> lisanssiz
<turgay_> pazarlama tekniği
<turgay_> potansiyel müşterileri eçkmek
<turgay_> tekel oluşturmak
<turgay_> kurumsal olrak dünya genelinde son yıllarda ekonomik sorunlardan vs dolayı bazı kurumlar  linux gibi yerlere gidiyor
<fnoyanisi> kurumsalda, en azindan workstation olayinda, linux zor gibi
<fnoyanisi> belki RHEL
<fnoyanisi> ama olsa da gorsek :)
<turgay> türkiyede zor kültür işi
<turgay> brezilya ispanya alamanya gibi bazı ülkeler bi,raz üzerine düşüyor
<fnoyanisi> buyuk firma support arar
<fnoyanisi> o da RHEL de var, gerci SUSE ne derece supprt veriyo bilmiyorum ama RHEL simdilik lider pazar payi olarak
<fnoyanisi> onun disinda zor, belki KOBI ler kendi cabalari ile bisey yapar
<fnoyanisi> ama buyuk sirketlerde, ozellikler ofis gibi yazilimlarin eksikligi ile, zor
<fnoyanisi> Excel, windows'tan daha iyi bi yazilim bence
<turgay> küçük kobi devlet kurumları için fazla bir sorun çıkacağını sanmıyorum
<turgay> en basiti türkiyede 54.000muhtar var
<turkbaytar> bıktım bıktım bıktım bıktım
<turkbaytar> arkadaş valla linuxdan soğudum
<turkbaytar> 5 yıllık linux kullanıcısıyım
<turkbaytar> bir sorunu çözemedim
<turkbaytar> biriside yardım edelim demiyorum
<turkbaytar> linux mint forumundan da arkadaşlar 1 gün oldu cevap yazmadı
<turkbaytar> lanet olası windows a mecbur dönecem
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-09
<Kartagis> yo
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-10
<totimkopf> Kartagis: selam abicim
<Kartagis> merhaba totimkopf, nasılsın?
<totimkopf> Kartagis: ozur delirim, calisyordum, sagol iyilik ya sen?
<totimkopf> dilerim*
<Kartagis> ben de iyiyim sagol
<geass> Selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-11
<ngaioles> selamlar
<ngaioles> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-13
<Blaguvest> man -Ltr man komutu nasil duzeltebilirim?
<Blaguvest> ozanhazer, ping
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-14
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<remqw> /mode $me +x
<Boruu> Selamlar
<remqw> beyler ip adresimizi nasıl gizliyoruz ?
<remqw> selam
<Boruu> Kubuntu kurdumda internet bagli gozukuyor ama giremiyorum
<remqw> /mode remqw +x
<remqw> /whois
#ubuntu-tr 2017-08-08
<ibuprofen123> efendim merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-08-13
<varadero> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2018-08-10
<LinuxTabletUser> !14.04
#ubuntu-tr 2019-08-08
<esom> merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-08
<oflifurkan> Merhabalar
